# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Excel language and effect on pivot tables

## pbxpbx

I face the problem with a pivot table and excel language version.
The issue is that I received a pivot table that was created in a different language version of excel. When I open this pivot table in my English version and want to refresh data the table gets corrupted and breaks down completely.
Did anyone experience the same and found a solution?

----------


## AliGW

*Administrative Note:*

Welcome to the forum.  :Smilie: 

Unfortunately, this is a duplicate thread, and you are allowed only ONE thread per issue here.

Please see Forum Rule #5 about thread duplication. 

I am closing this thread, but you may continue here in the original thread: https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...ot-tables.html

----------

